# New BIG diffiuser with sample pics



## NateS (Aug 24, 2010)

I made a new diffuser last night as I wanted something bigger than my 3x5 I'm currently using.  The results are an opening of 5x8 and with the length...much bigger than I expected.  It was VERY difficult to maneuver and I kept smacking bushes and trees with it when trying to shoot at near 2:1.  However, the light from it is incredible....so much softer than the smaller one.  I'm going to remake a 5x7 tonight that doesn't come out as far so I can have some wiggle room on positioning it.

The setup


















I only had about 5 minutes (getting dark fast) to test it out last night but seemed to find plenty of bug activity.  Here's just a few samples.  I'm amazed at how well this does on the beetles reflective shell versus my smaller softbox.















Approx 2:1 of a very small buckeye





Shedding (?) Crab Spider (approx 2-3mm)





Such soft light here


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 24, 2010)

That second beetle shot has great colors Nate.

Heh, you wont have to do curls at the gym after shooting that rig for a couple hours.


----------



## bigboi3 (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW..amazing results with the bigger diffuser.  me likey.


----------



## NateS (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys....AI....my setup is already so heavy without the diffuser that my right arm looks like Popeye's arm and my left looks like Olive Oil's arm (feels that way at least).  I'm making a modified version tonight that isn't so long so hopefully it will give as good of light without getting in the way as much.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 24, 2010)

Nate, nice setup with very nice results. I look forward to seeing the revised results!


----------



## Fate (Aug 24, 2010)

amazing shots  new diffuser seems to be working wonders!


----------

